# My FOTD for mscuppycakes!



## DevinGirl (Jan 5, 2008)

I guess it's kind of weird to dedicate a FOTD to someone, but that's what I'm doing.  She's been an amazing friend to me during some particularly hard times.  When I got back from my trip to CO - I had a package waiting from her.  It contained some eyeshadows (amongst other goodies) that I've been wanting for a long long time.  Her selflessness has been such an emotional lifesaver for me & I wanted to pretty myself up in mscuppycake's honor!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I used:

[face]
MAC P+P Primer
MAC SFF in NC40
MAC blushes in Honor & Blunt
LureMinerals blush in Apple Taffy

[eyes]
UD PP
MAC e/s in Gesso, Bottle Green & Parrot
Bare Minerals e/l in Black Emerald
MAC water-based mixing medium
P.F. Shimmer Strips in Vegas Strip (I used the lightest strip)
CoverGirl Fantastic Lash mascara in Very Black
Rimmel eyebrow pencil in Dark Brown

[lips]
L'Oreal l/g in Melon Punch





















Thanks for looking!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## shandhra (Jan 5, 2008)

fantastic, you are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jan 5, 2008)

ohhh i'm lovin the look!!!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 5, 2008)

OMG, your blending is just amazing!!!!!!! Love this combo, you look gorgeous


----------



## Hilly (Jan 5, 2008)

new highlights? Love them!!!!
Love this look!!!!


----------



## belldandy13 (Jan 5, 2008)

you are so darn pretty!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 5, 2008)

aww how sweet....u look really pretty as usual!!


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 5, 2008)

great job girlie!~


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 5, 2008)

abolsutely stunning. where is the bottle green eyeshadow from? never heard of it


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 5, 2008)

Fantastic, love it, love the color combo.TUT pleeease ;p


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh wow, I LOVE this!!! It's gorgeous. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eemaan* 

 
_abolsutely stunning. where is the bottle green eyeshadow from? never heard of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I want to know too!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, this is amazing!  And, your friend must be even
more amazing to inspire such a look!


----------



## Padmita (Jan 5, 2008)

Ohhh that's perfect! I totally want Bottle Green now :x


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 5, 2008)

Smoking hott girly ..and those highlights look great!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you all SO much!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This was a really fun look for me to do.  Bottle Green is a MAC Pro shade!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 5, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 5, 2008)

gorgeous! nothing but gorgeous!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow Devin...this seriously is my favorite look from you (though I've had so many)  This just looks amazing!  Love the new highlights too!!!  That was super sweet of Mscuppycakes too..what a wonderful friend!


----------



## nikki (Jan 5, 2008)

Incredibly gorgeous!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 5, 2008)

Awww, that was so sweet of her! Hope youre doing well & feeling okay!! You look amazing & i just *LOVE* everything about this look m'dear!!!


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Jan 5, 2008)

this came out soooo wonderful sweetie. what a great tribute


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 5, 2008)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## Ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

OMG!!!  This looks gorgeous.  I love it.


----------



## mishameesh (Jan 5, 2008)

You are absolutely gorgeous! and your mu is beautiful!


----------



## nunu (Jan 5, 2008)

soo gorgeous!!!!
I love your nose stud it's soo cute!


----------



## entipy (Jan 5, 2008)

This is gorgeous, Devin, and I LOVE what you've done with your hair!!


----------



## seymone25 (Jan 5, 2008)

This is hot to death....


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 5, 2008)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 5, 2008)

Outrageously gorgeous look!  Wow your eyes are stunning


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh my GOSH you're so pretty. Gorgeous.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, that's super clean and nice. I love!


----------



## rmseals (Jan 5, 2008)

You are so freakin' talented!!  I love this look!!


----------



## Loveleighe (Jan 5, 2008)

aww that is the sweetest thing ever. I love this look... it's perfect as usual.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice! Love how you did the liner!

Congrats on your pregnancy...I see you're in the home stretch!


----------



## NaturallyME (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW!! This is soo beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Big ups to mscuppycakes.... where would we be without someone there to help us along the way...friendships is love in its purest form


----------



## _su (Jan 5, 2008)

Very, very pretty. Great blending and e/s combo too =)


Side note: awesome hair + highlights


----------



## frocher (Jan 6, 2008)

You look so gorgeous, I love it.


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 6, 2008)

freakin lovvvvvvvvvve it!!  you look as gorgeous as ever


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous!  What a wonderful tribute!


----------



## xlakatex (Jan 6, 2008)

Very pretty! I have those earrings too lol


----------



## This Is Mine (Jan 6, 2008)

Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## ecberger (Jan 6, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 6, 2008)

You are so gorgeous and I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that look.. And friendship thing..ahhh so sweet!
PS. Could you (please, please) post a swatch of that bottle green e/s?


----------



## astronaut (Jan 6, 2008)

Flawless!


----------



## pichima (Jan 6, 2008)

you look fantastic! your friend will be so proud of you!

hope you and the baby in your belly are doing well^^


----------



## Jot (Jan 6, 2008)

wow, this is one of my fav looks from you and i love your hair down.


----------



## Starbright211 (Jan 6, 2008)

You are just TOO beautiful!!!


----------



## mandragora (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous, just plain gorgeous!  Love the hair too.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 6, 2008)

This is just PRETTY! OMG!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 6, 2008)

Very pretty Devingirl!  You are so creative with the colors.  AND you're pretty too!!!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks again all!  I did my highlights myself (well, Dave helped) & they came out surprisingly not hideous, lol - so I deeply appreciate all hair compliments.  I hope mscuppycakes likes this look as much as you all do


----------



## noturavgurl (Jan 6, 2008)

this is eye-popping!!


----------



## elongreach (Jan 6, 2008)

I love that look!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 6, 2008)

i lurrrvveee your eyes esp that colour combo


----------



## aziajs (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh my!!!  This is awe-inspiring!!!  I'd love to see a tut on _this_.

I have been trying to get this look - the pop of light shadow in the lid with the smokey color in the corner & crease.


----------



## gracetre123 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi beautiful!! totally stunning, I love it!!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 6, 2008)

This is an awesome look and is my favorite "parrot" look..... Parrot and bottle green look beautiful together! I love them both! And yes, please do a tut!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_PS. Could you (please, please) post a swatch of that bottle green e/s? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here ya go:
http://specktra.net/f217/mac-pro-pro...ly-07-a-74898/


----------



## umsaeed77 (Jan 6, 2008)

omg ilove this look lz do tut


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Jan 6, 2008)

You are so gorgeous!!! I fall in love with all of your FOTDs.


----------



## Joslyn (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW, gorgeous!!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jan 7, 2008)

*a-m-a-z-i-n-g!!*


----------



## Joyness (Jan 7, 2008)

So pretty! You know, I've never seen a FOTD from you I didn't like/want to replicate.


----------



## Perple1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I feel a girl crush coming on....oh dear...


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW! this is beyond stunning!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 7, 2008)

whoa! gorgeous! your skin is flawless, it looks airbrushed!! amazing!
i love the eyes, lips, hair, earrings...everything!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 7, 2008)

Devin, oh dear, I did it again...you know what I'm talking about.  I'm happy to know you're loving the makeup ~ it's an inexpensive pick me up. Thanks for the "Thank you" thread.  I appreciate your friendship.


----------



## n_c (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow this is stunning!


----------



## anickia (Jan 7, 2008)

u look absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Jan 7, 2008)

beautiful as ever and such flawless blending.


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh this is such a sweet gesture! 

You look fab as always! The green makes your eyes stand out all the more!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 8, 2008)

You look very pretty !!


----------



## n3crolust (Jan 8, 2008)

beautiful.


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 8, 2008)

Very Pretty 
You look great!!!


----------



## aquadisia (Jan 9, 2008)

.


----------



## snowkei (Jan 9, 2008)

so amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Lessandes (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh I like how the white blends into the green...and the glitter eyeliner as well.....I would call it a leprechaun make-up......hihi and now I'm thinking about you with a strange dark hat on your had with lots of patches on it and green-white striped stockings and drinking and singing an Irish folksong.....


----------



## makeupgal (Jan 9, 2008)

Devin - you look absolutely gorgeous.  Love these colors on you and your hair is soooooooo cute!


----------



## fingie (Jan 10, 2008)

You always look flawless!


----------



## amanda1210 (Jan 12, 2008)

Gorgeous! So lovely!


----------



## blessedone337 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is too beautiful...wow!


----------



## Zoffe (Jan 12, 2008)

Your blending is just *WOW*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And that eyeliner is gorgeous


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 17, 2008)

absolutely love this


----------



## na_pink (Apr 17, 2008)

nice, very well blended


----------



## elmo1026 (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DevinGirl* 

 
_I guess it's kind of weird to dedicate a FOTD to someone, but that's what I'm doing.  She's been an amazing friend to me during some particularly hard times.  When I got back from my trip to CO - I had a package waiting from her.  It contained some eyeshadows (amongst other goodies) that I've been wanting for a long long time.  Her selflessness has been such an emotional lifesaver for me & I wanted to pretty myself up in mscuppycake's honor!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used:

[face]
MAC P+P Primer
MAC SFF in NC40
MAC blushes in Honor & Blunt
LureMinerals blush in Apple Taffy

[eyes]
UD PP
MAC e/s in Gesso, Bottle Green & Parrot
Bare Minerals e/l in Black Emerald
MAC water-based mixing medium
P.F. Shimmer Strips in Vegas Strip (I used the lightest strip)
CoverGirl Fantastic Lash mascara in Very Black
Rimmel eyebrow pencil in Dark Brown

[lips]
L'Oreal l/g in Melon Punch





















Thanks for looking!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​_

 
Can you please tell me the order in which you put your colors on? Please! thank you.

By the way I love the look of your eyes it is amazing.


----------



## DevinGirl (May 8, 2008)

Hi there...you asked a question about the order in which I applied my shadow! Well I applied the Urban Decay Primer Potion heavily & after that dried I stacked the Gesso eyeshadow like crazy! I was going for a very matte stark white & just kept packing my brush with Gesso & applying. Then I used the Bottle Green to accent my crease & topped it with some Parrot for depth. I used the lightest color in my SmashBox palette on my brows. I mixed the mixing medium w/ the Bare Escentuals Black Emerald Liner powder & used my MAC #266 to line the top lids. Hope that helps!


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 8, 2008)

that is sooo pretty!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 8, 2008)

i love it


----------



## mreichert (May 8, 2008)

This is by far my favorite look of yours! LOVE that green color against your eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Must go get some bottle green now....


----------



## eenerkwak (May 8, 2008)

i love all your posts :] <3


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturallyME* 

 
_WOW!! This is soo beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Big ups to mscuppycakes.... where would we be without someone there to help us along the way...friendships is love in its purest form_

 
Thank you.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_





 Wow Devin...this seriously is my favorite look from you (though I've had so many) This just looks amazing! Love the new highlights too!!! That was super sweet of Mscuppycakes too..what a wonderful friend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Thank you.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_Awww, that was so sweet of her! Hope youre doing well & feeling okay!! You look amazing & i just *LOVE* everything about this look m'dear!!!_

 
Thank you.


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (May 8, 2008)

WOW! You look AMAZING! Your skin looks so smooth and perfect.


----------



## angeluv009 (May 8, 2008)

love this look so much!!!


----------



## MAC_Diva (May 8, 2008)

Beautiful! WOW!


----------



## mrsgray (May 8, 2008)

oh wow..this is beautiful


----------



## sofabean (May 8, 2008)

i love it! it's gorgeous!


----------



## vcanady (May 9, 2008)

Gorgeous!! The blending is like unbelievable!


----------



## glassy girl (May 9, 2008)

Wow u look beautiful love the colors.


----------



## Moxy (May 9, 2008)

Wow!!!! I love it just as much as everybody else, you did an excellent job and I hope your spirits are up again now


----------



## faithhopelove24 (May 9, 2008)

Fabulous


----------



## matteell (May 9, 2008)

ohhh how pretty, i love it..


----------



## smellyocheese (May 9, 2008)

that looks so incredibly beautiful! thanks!


----------



## srl5045 (May 9, 2008)

Aw! Thats awesome!!


----------



## Sonsireegemini (May 9, 2008)

I Love it!!!!!!


----------



## c00ki312 (May 9, 2008)

the application and blending is flawless! this looks so good on you!


----------



## simerpreet10 (Oct 14, 2008)

*You do an amazing job!!*


----------



## Macdisiac (Oct 14, 2008)

That's VERY pretty.


----------



## Tatti (Oct 14, 2008)

wow this is more than beautiful!


----------



## koretta (Oct 14, 2008)

you are fantastic... i love your hair cut... wonderful


----------



## joey444 (Oct 14, 2008)

I really like this look! I love your hair!


----------



## dcmo (Oct 14, 2008)

So gorgeous, you look amazing! And so sweet to dedicate it to your friend, not weird at all!


----------



## Navessa (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## ellenchristine (Oct 14, 2008)

Holy cow, this look is unbelievable!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow, you look very beautiful!
awww, it's so sweet of you to make a dedication to your friend!
everyone needs someone to help, love, & support through difficult times. 
~hugz~
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A real friend is one who walks in when the rest of the world walks out.-- _Walter Winchell_


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Oct 14, 2008)

omg this is beautiful! and your have excellent blending skills...i'm very envious of that, hehehe...loves it!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 14, 2008)

That look is so gorgeous! Amazing!


----------



## ssmith31106 (Oct 14, 2008)

You seriously look like you have been airbrushed for a magazine.  Your application is flawless...I am in awe


----------



## jardinaires (Oct 14, 2008)

this is beautiful


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh, gorgeous!


----------



## Nox (Oct 14, 2008)

Just look at all that lovliness!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 14, 2008)

so amazing! the makeup is so perfect and looks great on you!


----------



## ellenchristine (Oct 14, 2008)

PLEEEASE do a tutorial for this!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 14, 2008)

you  always look stunning. i love how the e/l matches the color of the e/s


----------



## MACaholic21 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sooo pretty!! I live right by you -- I'm in St. Pete =)


----------

